# Top 5 Single Coil RDAs



## Silver (14/4/20)

Saw this on the Vapouround Magazine website:

Article link : https://www.vapouround.co.uk/top-5-single-coil-rdas/

Interesting to see the Haku Venna in the number 1 spot. @Christos - don't you have one of those?
How does it compare for you to the others you have?

*Top 5 Single Coil RDAs*




Benedict jones 4th April 2020





Although dual coil setups are seen as the standard for RDAs, smaller single coil atomisers are still a very popular option. Not only does a single coil mean less battery drain, it also means far less e-liquid consumption. Since the deck and atomiser itself can also be much more compact, in many cases flavour production can be on par with, or even exceed the capabilities of a larger dual coil atomiser. The only thing single coilers fall short on objectively is vapour output, which to many is no bad thing. Today, we’re covering five of our favourite single coil RDAs. There should be something here to suit all budgets and airflow preferences. 


*5. Wotofo Recurve:*

RRP: £20-25

Mikevapes and Wotofo teamed up for this RDA at the start of 2018 but it’s still a great option. It has a fairly open draw for a single coiler, with a half pipe deck and honeycomb airflow. The postless design makes building a breeze, even for newcomers. The lack of well depth does mean that this RDA is primarily suited to squonking, though this is how many single coil RDAs are intended to be used anyway. A great option for those coming from subohm tanks. 







*4. Psyclone Mods Citadel:*

RRP: £75

Psyclone Mods have built their brand on single coil RDAs and the Citadel is their most refined offering. It has a semi-restricted draw when wide open, with a simple top-down screw deck. The addition of an Ultem insert is supposed to intensify flavour, though in our experience it mostly reduces spitback from the coil. Flavour output is excellent from this one and it squonks like a dream. The Citadel is a little more pricey than mainstream RDAs but the build quality and aftercare is worth the asking price in our view. 







*3. Coilart Dpro Mini:*

RRP: £20-25

Another 2018 release that still does the business. The Dpro Mini is a super slammed 22mm RDA, with a postless deck and very restrictive direct lung draw when wide open. The combination of tiny chamber and precise airflow result in fantastic flavour production, though these same attributes also mean that the atomiser is not suited to especially large builds, such as Aliens. The affordable price make this our top pick for flavour purists who are on a budget. 






*2. 5A’s Basic 1.1 Ti:*

RRP: £80

5A’s are a Filipino manufacturer who are well known in the high end community, though that’s perhaps the extent of their recognition. The Basic 1.1 Ti is the apex of their original Basic design. It has a super simple top down screw deck, extremely reduced chamber and unique airflow design, which comes in from the top and then travels down an internal channel to hit the side of the coil. The result is top tier flavour in a tiny RDA that is pretty much leak proof. At $100 RRP, it’s not the cheapest RDA out there but it’s a great choice for those who are willing to spend the extra cash. 






*1. Haku Engineering Venna:*

RRP: £80

Anyone who’s remotely interested in flavour chasing should know about the Venna by now. Australian modders Haku Engineering are another company that specialises in single coil atomisers and in our view, the Venna is their best work. Like others on this list, the Venna features a super slammed design, with a confined internal chamber. It has a similar top down screw deck, too, which makes building straightforward.

What sets the Venna apart from other atomisers in its class is the airflow design. Two inlets on each side of the atomiser angle down towards the coil, resulting in precise jets of air being fired underneath and on the side of the coil, when built correctly. The result is an extremely smooth, quiet draw that delivers top tier flavour. With just a touch more air than the Dpro Mini, this is another one for those who enjoy a very restricted direct lung draw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (14/4/20)

Must say, out of that line up the Venna is a banging little atty. great flavor, easy to build on and not badly priced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

RayDeny said:


> Must say, out of that line up the Venna is a banging little atty. great flavor, easy to build on and not badly priced.



Thanks @RayDeny 
I wonder how restricted it is compared to the Hadaly wide open?
Hadaly is quite restricted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RayDeny (14/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RayDeny
> I wonder how restricted it is compared to the Hadaly wide open?
> Hadaly is quite restricted



Ive never had a Hadaly unfortunately but the Venna is definitely on the restrictive side. Right up my ally.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

For me :
Hadaly 
Flave 22
Flave 22 evo
Skyfall 
Nudge 22 (very under rated atty)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> For me :
> Hadaly
> Flave 22
> Flave 22 evo
> ...



Thanks @M.Adhir 
Are any of those MTL capable? I.e. quite tight?
Or all restricted lung focused?


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

I saw @Ryangriffon advertising that he is looking for a Cthulhu 1928
Googled it and it looks very interesting as a MTL RDA


----------



## M.Adhir (14/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @M.Adhir
> Are any of those MTL capable? I.e. quite tight?
> Or all restricted lung focused?



Skyfall if you use the smallest airflow disks.
Flave evo if you turn the airflow down from 2 holes open to 1.

Rest are all variable between DL and restricted DL for me. 
Hadaly can be made quite restrictive with the right build and driptip. And airflow down to 1 slot as well. 

Flave is airy so DL for sure. 

Nudge 22 is fairly similar to the hadaly in terms of draw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/4/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Skyfall if you use the smallest airflow disks.
> Flave evo if you turn the airflow down from 2 holes open to 1.
> 
> Rest are all variable between DL and restricted DL for me.
> ...



Wow, thanks @M.Adhir 
What valuable insights!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> Saw this on the Vapouround Magazine website:
> 
> Article link : https://www.vapouround.co.uk/top-5-single-coil-rdas/
> 
> ...


I had the haku phenom but the air holes were so big it leaked on me a few times and it went. Same thing with the flave titanium 22.

I must say though that I’ve stopped looking for atties since I have the same 3 or 4 in rotation that I have not been able to match with anything new.
Narda, narca, hydro and skyfall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

Christos said:


> I had the haku phenom but the air holes were so big it leaked on me a few times and it went. Same thing with the flave titanium 22.
> 
> I must say though that I’ve stopped looking for atties since I have the same 3 or 4 in rotation that I have not been able to match with anything new.
> Narda, narca, hydro and skyfall.



Thanks @Christos 
That Skyfall has been on my list for quite a while
I can afford it - but I guess I have held back because I feel irresponsible getting it. Given the current situation, especially so.

One day

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Christos (15/4/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Christos
> That Skyfall has been on my list for quite a while
> I can afford it - but I guess I have held back because I feel irresponsible getting it. Given the current situation, especially so.
> 
> One day


I have the MTL inserts for the skyfall. Been meaning to try it out and report back one day...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (15/4/20)

Christos said:


> I have the MTL inserts for the skyfall. Been meaning to try it out and report back one day...



I’m nervous of your report back
Probably going to give me major fomo
I can feel the fomo meter ticking up at the moment anyway


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/4/20)

I have the Skyfall and Haku Venna in my current rotation. Personally I rate the Venna above the Skyfall. The Venna has been my best single coil RDA out of all I owned. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## vicTor (15/4/20)

so glad the Citadel is in the top 5, just love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/4/20)

Psyclone Hadeon


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/4/20)

Haku Venna vs Skyfall RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/21)

Old thread revival:

I’m looking for a new 22mm single coil rda. 

what’s everyone favourite at the moment?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> Old thread revival:
> 
> I’m looking for a new 22mm single coil rda.
> 
> what’s everyone favourite at the moment?


Psyclone Citadel since its release, whenever that was.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/8/21)

Citadel, Hadeon, Entheon

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/8/21)

For me it has to be the Citadel and Recurve with the 22mm top cap. It's also the only two I have kept up to date. I own one Citadel and a few Recurves. The Recurve doesn't look bad at all with the 22mm top cap, and if the beauty ring can fit, it looks even more snazzy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (8/8/21)

Skyfall

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> For me it has to be the Citadel and Recurve with the 22mm top cap. It's also the only two I have kept up to date. I own one Citadel and a few Recurves. The Recurve doesn't look bad at all with the 22mm top cap, and if the beauty ring can fit, it looks even more snazzy


I’ve been eyeing the recurve. I think that’s where I’m aiming based on budget and just cause it looks like it’ll be loads of flavour as well. 

where did you get the top caps from?


----------



## Mollie (8/8/21)

Hadaly, Entheon, Skyfall then Recurve the Haku venna and citadel had too much of a tight draw for me

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve been eyeing the recurve. I think that’s where I’m aiming based on budget and just cause it looks like it’ll be loads of flavour as well.
> 
> where did you get the top caps from?



Now you have me.... It was back in 2018, and I can barely remember what I had for dinner. I think it was from Sir Vape if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure someone will put up a hand in the classifieds if you ask. If I had more than one I'd gladly have sponsored you one. 

Let me know if you'd be interested in a clone O-atty. I'll just have to check exactly what model it is, or someone here will have to verify. I know there was like an O-atty X or something as well. I got it with my Molly V2 as a bundle, but having also gotten an original Citadel I've never really tinkered with it. I'll see if I can drag it out of a box and post some pics so the more knowledgeable guys can chime in on what exactly it is. If you're interested and willing to cover postnet to postnet costs it's yours free of charge.


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Now you have me.... It was back in 2018, and I can barely remember what I had for dinner. I think it was from Sir Vape if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure someone will put up a hand in the classifieds if you ask. If I had more than one I'd gladly have sponsored you one.
> 
> Let me know if you'd be interested in a clone O-atty. I'll just have to check exactly what model it is, or someone here will have to verify. I know there was like an O-atty X or something as well. I got it with my Molly V2 as a bundle, but having also gotten an original Citadel I've never really tinkered with it. I'll see if I can drag it out of a box and post some pics so the more knowledgeable guys can chime in on what exactly it is. If you're interested and willing to cover postnet to postnet costs it's yours free of charge.


I reckon I’ll grab the recurve. Found a new one at a real good price then will start a search for a top cap.


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Now you have me.... It was back in 2018, and I can barely remember what I had for dinner. I think it was from Sir Vape if I'm not mistaken. I'm sure someone will put up a hand in the classifieds if you ask. If I had more than one I'd gladly have sponsored you one.
> 
> Let me know if you'd be interested in a clone O-atty. I'll just have to check exactly what model it is, or someone here will have to verify. I know there was like an O-atty X or something as well. I got it with my Molly V2 as a bundle, but having also gotten an original Citadel I've never really tinkered with it. I'll see if I can drag it out of a box and post some pics so the more knowledgeable guys can chime in on what exactly it is. If you're interested and willing to cover postnet to postnet costs it's yours free of charge.


Oh bugger and thank you for the offer of the yet to be unearthed rda


----------



## Viper_SA (8/8/21)

@Paul33 it only has the squonk pin and no spares unfortunately. Let's see if someone here can identify it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> @Paul33 it only has the squonk pin and no spares unfortunately. Let's see if someone here can identify it
> 
> View attachment 236468
> View attachment 236469
> ...


I have no idea but I’m not a smart chap

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (9/8/21)

Hi guys 

I bought my recurve a while back at Vapecon, however I only recently noticed I don’t have a bag with o rings and no 510 pin .. it only had the squonk pin … any have a 510 around I can buy for the recurve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (9/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> @Paul33 it only has the squonk pin and no spares unfortunately. Let's see if someone here can identify it
> 
> View attachment 236468
> View attachment 236469
> ...


Haku Cruiser clone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/21)

CJB85 said:


> Haku Cruiser clone?



Honestly I have no Idea. I was told O-atty. Just not sure which variation. I can say it has an ultem deck. If that helps at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/21)

@Mujahid Padayachy, if @Paul33 doesn't want it it's all yours mate.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> @Mujahid Padayachy, if @Paul33 doesn't want it it's all yours mate.


No no  I’m keen to give it go please. It might be the next best thing ever. You never know.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (9/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> No no  I’m keen to give it go please. It might be the next best thing ever. You never know.


Can't seem to PM you bro. Drop me a PM so we can organise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (9/8/21)

Paul33 said:


> No no  I’m keen to give it go please. It might be the next best thing ever. You never know.



Dibs @Paul33 if/when you’re done with it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Teunh (14/8/21)

Viper_SA said:


> @Paul33 it only has the squonk pin and no spares unfortunately. Let's see if someone here can identify it
> 
> View attachment 236468
> View attachment 236469
> ...



Its the o-atty v2 clone i think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/21)

Teunh said:


> Its the o-atty v2 clone i think


Yup, it is. We finally figured it out and @Paul33 seems to be happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/21)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I bought my recurve a while back at Vapecon, however I only recently noticed I don’t have a bag with o rings and no 510 pin .. it only had the squonk pin … any have a 510 around I can buy for the recurve?


I can help you mate. I only use mine in BF mode. PM me your cell number

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (18/8/21)

If there is 1 person that really helped me a ton it’s definitely @Grand Guru bud thank you so very much for hooking me up with the 510 pin for the Recurve RDA … I can finally enjoy my tank on a mod with the need to squonk … you have really helped me a million

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/21)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> If there is 1 person that really helped me a ton it’s definitely @Grand Guru bud thank you so very much for hooking me up with the 510 pin for the Recurve RDA … I can finally enjoy my tank on a mod with the need to squonk … you have really helped me a million


It was a great pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (19/8/21)

Wismec Thobino.


----------



## vicTor (19/8/21)

GIF Mods Impi

(24mm single)


----------

